# Group boycotts 3DS because it fuels human right abuses.



## croagunk.master (Feb 27, 2011)

A Facebook movement is getting a lot of attention for its plans to boycott the Nintendo 3DS. The group posits that the 3DS is made from "conflict mineral" -- material mined in the Congo by oppressed workers led by armed rebel groups. 

The scheme has been hatched by a representative of the Enough Project, a group dedicated to fighting human rights abuses and genocide. According to the spokesman, Nintendo is "allowing people to die and suffer grave human rights abuses for the sake of video game console production."

"What I am asking you to do is to refuse to buy a Nintendo 3DS system until Nintendo announces plans to halt use of conflict minerals in production -- and this can only happen through monitoring of trade systems," states the group. "I am not in any way opposed to the 3DS itself -- I actually think it's one of the coolest things I've never seen in person. But I am not going to be one of the millions who looks the other way purely for entertainment, and I hope you will join me."
[/p]



 Source

Thats really evil....


----------



## prowler (Feb 27, 2011)

Out of the 497 attending right now, 496 will buy the 3DS.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 27, 2011)

Well my reasoning as to why I won't be getting a 3DS is certainly different to this, but hey - whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

Cool story bro.

Must be a group of Sony fanboys.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

I did not believe this at all.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

And yet hundreds of other people will  buy the 3ds.


----------



## Yuan (Feb 27, 2011)

Boycott any hardware made on china then.

Hipocrisy is the fuel of these groups.


----------



## hova1 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for making me feel bad


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

Bunch of retarded attention whores.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

they are arguing about Nintendo supporting "cheap foreign labor??"

doesn't everyone do that now?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok, I want too see a source to his "mined in the Congo by oppressed workers led by armed rebel groups." statement. Otherwise I think it's just a troll being a troll


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 27, 2011)

>A facebook group is complaining about an unexplained subject of "conflict minerals"
>And this was reported on by destructoid

Call me back when you have some credible sources, like an actual explanation of what bad material nintendo is supposedly using.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 27, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Bunch of retarded attention whores.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Ok, I want too see a source to his "mined in the Congo by oppressed workers led by armed rebel groups." statement. Otherwise I think it's just a troll being a troll


I would want to see that also. Where in the world did he get this information?


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

400k sales already confirms that the boycott will have no impact upon Nintendo whatsoever.


----------



## Pyrmon (Feb 27, 2011)

Even if it was true, which I'm pretty sure it isn't, I would still buy the 3DS because I don't care.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> >A facebook group is complaining about an unexplained subject of "conflict minerals"
> >And this was reported on by destructoid
> 
> Call me back when you have some credible sources, like an actual explanation of what bad material nintendo is supposedly using.



Pfft, you've obviously never heard of Unobtainium.

Yeah, I think I'll pass on trusting some random Facebook group on what minerals are used in making the 3DS and where they come from.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

jesus this is so dumb this people just want attention  they know the 3DS is really hot right now so they are taking a ride on it


----------



## Ikki (Feb 27, 2011)

The worst part of this is that some people will actually believe that. And it's sad.




			
				Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> And yet hundreds of other people will  buy the 3ds.



Hundreds?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> The worst part of this is that some people will actually believe that. And it's sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, maybe not hundreds, but still, a lot of people will buy the 3DS


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 27, 2011)

many a times, ppl open random groups on FB so probably this could be one of em. As rupee clock said, sources are important or else it would be weird to first consider nintendo going into such bad research


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

give me a fucking break only on fucking facebook!


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 27, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> many a times, ppl open random groups on FB so probably this could be one of em. As rupee clock said, sources are important or else it would be weird to first consider nintendo going into such bad research




once i open in facebook the anti cow movement banning cows form the planet so yea anyone can open a group and people will follow it


----------



## Giratina3 (Feb 27, 2011)

For god sake. This is rubbish.
I'm still hell bent on buying a 3DS and no-one is gonna stop me!


----------



## boktor666 (Feb 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A Facebook movement is getting a lot of attention for its plans to boycott the Nintendo 3DS. The group posits that the 3DS is made from "conflict mineral" -- material mined in the Congo by oppressed workers led by armed rebel groups.



Ok... 

1. its damn Facebook. Networks like these are full of bunches of horseshit.
2. Destructoid?
3. They shouldn't have 

a) become miners
b)become under rebel command

4. I don't care. China is a country where million of things are being made by millions of POOR people, mabey in even worse conditions. Hypocrits=100%


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Ok, I want too see a source to his "mined in the Congo by oppressed workers led by armed rebel groups." statement. Otherwise I think it's just a troll being a troll


There was a story on this a little while ago, not sure if it mentioned the 3DS specifically, but from what I read it sounds legit.
It's not hard to search for, just look up Conflict Materials


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

facebook : fueling the idiots


----------



## Ikki (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually meant that hundreds is really, really throwing it down. Units already ran out in japan.


----------



## greyfox2401 (Feb 27, 2011)

conflict materials are a real thing they are materials like tungsten and silicon that are mined along with blood diamonds they are vital elements for circuits

to be honest if these guys are gonna boycott the 3DS then they should boycott their TVs radios and even the computer they used to post to facebook


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that, but does it really matter if I say hundreds or thousands? I know that loads of people have already bought it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I know that, but does it really matter if I say hundreds or thousands? I know that loads of people have already bought it.


yes and it's made 400k already so these morons on facebook can go fuck themselves


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 27, 2011)

Name the "Conflict Mineral" please.
I thought this was gonna be about Chinese Workers in which case they'd have to boycott pretty much every single electronics product in existance.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know about those, I am talking about Nintendo using them.
I want to see prof that Nintendo is indeed using them


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Name the "Conflict Mineral" please.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict_minerals#The_minerals
It's not so much the raw materials that are used in electronics, but what those materials are used to make.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

it's probably a diamond that focus the 3ds lasers and it's guarded by killer apes


----------



## basher11 (Feb 27, 2011)

i'm still going to buy a 3DS.


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't care if the 3DS used materials derived from the brains and spinal cords of babies and rare gorillas from the Congo. I'd still buy one and I wouldn't loose any sleep.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 27, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I did not believe this at all.


yep i agree with you on that


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll buy 20 3DS's, and mail them to the owners of the group. I'm pretty sure there is a 100% chance that they won't complain, and take them.

If you want to boycott conflict materials, boycott the internet, cause it is being accessed by computers that are made of conflict materials.

I wonder if the same group will boycott the NGP. Hmmm... Probably not.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 27, 2011)

First go look how iDevices are made.

Then, and only then can you bitch about nintendo.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 27, 2011)

And where is the proof of this? Where did they get such information?


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> First go look how iDevices are made.
> 
> Then, and only then can you bitch about nintendo.


lol, I remember seeing an article on a magazine:

"China: 1,000,000 workers, 17 Suicides. THIS is where your iPhone comes from."

Apple...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope these idiots know that probably half of the things they own were made by someone getting paid 30 cents an hour to make it in China.


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 27, 2011)

If they were smart, they wouldn't use Facebook... since Facebook will inevitably end up as a 3DS app (or it will at minimum have some sort of Facebook functionality).
Facebook will then be associated with the 3DS... and it'll be like trying to boycott the 3DS through a company that likes the 3DS.


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 27, 2011)

I boycott facebook anyway


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 27, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> I boycott facebook anyway


now that's a group i can be apart of!


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 27, 2011)

Guys I really don't know the validity of this news. 
I posted it because it sounded interesting.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 27, 2011)

The more people who believe this, the more of a chance I'll have of being able to buy a 3DS on release day.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 27, 2011)

I think we should boycott "drunk-driving fuels" by refusing to purchase alcohol. We need to send a message to companies who get rich off of killing people in drunk driving accidents. Same argument as "conflict materials". 

Come on activists, let's focus on holding the people directly responsible accountable for the atrocities in the Congo rather than punishing gamers and Nintendo (where in the fuck is the U.N. BTW?)

@DeMoN


----------



## Rukia-san (Feb 27, 2011)

Do they have any source anyway? And why did they wait until THIS long to do it? I think it's only a  bunch of stupid haters.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 27, 2011)

I really couldn't care less if Nintendo was using conflict materials. Even if they were, and they later decided NOT to use these "conflict materials", and obtain them elsewhere, it would be significantly more expensive...not to mention some of these conflict materials are only obtainable in conflict areas.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm gonna say this curtly:
What an @$$h0|e.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. Who cares if people are killed, so long as TwinRetro gets his video games!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't understand, how do they know? Or are they just claiming?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I don't understand, how do they know? Or are they just claiming?


Given the quantity of materials produced from the Congo region and that over half the mines producing them are controlled by the guerrillas, it's more likely they are than they are not.
It's somewhat unfair to name Nintendo, but they have the big new item.


----------



## Law (Feb 27, 2011)

I've always wondered where Nintendium came from.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... You're basically supporting this boycott?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be a reporter for Fox. You're a natural.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> You should be a reporter for Fox. You're a natural.


Exactly. Twisting peoples' words is my specialty.

NEXT UP: OBAMA SECRETLY BLACK!


----------



## pitman (Feb 27, 2011)

But ain't slave material the best material ?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 27, 2011)

Not only do they lack a source, it doesn't matter since several thousand people will be purchasing a 3DS.

They're trolls obviously. At least, the person who started it is.


----------



## Hakoda (Feb 27, 2011)

I call bullshit. There's no way that the Japanese government would allow imperialism in an African country for a stupid mineral in their latest video game console. Japan may be lacking resources but they're not stupid enough to go out and rip it off some African county. They have morals and standards, they'd buy it legally.


----------



## Livin in a box (Feb 27, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> they are arguing about Nintendo supporting "cheap foreign labor??"
> 
> doesn't everyone do that now?


And that makes it right?


----------



## VashTS (Feb 27, 2011)

this is absurd.  i can't stand hippies like that.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 27, 2011)

Isn't the 3DS like 90% plastic? lol

I don't see there being plastic mines in the Congo. And the minuscule amount of gold/wolframite (whichever is used, I really don't know, I'm just basing it off of Wikipedia) is so pointless to boycott.

Also, where is their proof that the 3DS is actually made from these "conflict minerals" and not ones mined elsewhere?


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

Ehhh who cares if a few of us die....we're overpopulated anyway......life goes on

I for one will be getting a 3ds...after all....if nobody buys them then all their suffering is in vain


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> I call bullshit. There's no way that the Japanese government would allow imperialism in an African country for a stupid mineral in their latest video game console. Japan may be lacking resources but they're not stupid enough to go out and rip it off some African county. They have morals and standards, *they'd buy it legally*.
> It's NOT illegal to buy it, there is no prohibition on the sale of the so called 'conflict materials' at this time (unlike blood or conflict diamonds) and no one is saying it IS illegal... just immoral to be funding guerrillas who force these miners to work essentially at gunpoint by buying the mineral.
> It's not possible to trace the mineral either, and Nintendo isn't going to Africa and buying it, the factories they source parts from are buying it from distributors who buy it from importers who buy it from somewhere in Africa who buys it from someone who bought it from the people who 'own' the mine.
> 
> ...


What?
Don't make idiotic one-word responses, especially without a quote, *especially* when that one word is two, _*especially*_ when one of those words isn't a word.

Also, Steve Jobs has said: "We require all of our suppliers to certify in writing that they use conflict few materials."
http://kristof.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/3...flict-minerals/
Which while not ideal is a start given the difficulty of tracing the material.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 27, 2011)

DerpApple.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 27, 2011)

Some of you guys are too harsh and cruel.


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 27, 2011)

What the crap are "conflict mineral"?

Stupid Greenpeace\NGP fanboys.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

I am joining the boycott, since I would believe that Nintendo would do this. Their country isn't that nice.
Alright, if you flame me for joining, I will ignore insults.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 27, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These guerrilla warlords should be dealt with directly. If you cut off their money, they'll find a different "use" for their victims. Yeah, I don't think cutting off their money supply will make them peaceful at all.  Take their guns, that'll make them peaceful.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Ehhh who cares if a few of us die....we're overpopulated anyway......life goes on
> 
> I for one will be getting a 3ds...after all....if nobody buys them then all their suffering is in vain


So, your with the government, it would seem.
I hate big government, so I am watching you...


----------



## buffdog (Feb 27, 2011)

fe fi fo fum


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 27, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> I am joining the boycott, since I would believe that Nintendo would do this. Their country isn't that nice.
> Alright, if you flame me for joining, I will ignore insults.


Nah its fine....stand up for what you believe in ......

Never did get why people flame others for their opinions....

EDIT: I just noticed you replied to me sooo....No I'm not with the government.....I hate the government....I'm one of those we're all animals in the bigger picture sort of guys...


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 27, 2011)

this is so sad if i want to buy one i will they cant make the only way for them to make me not buy is haveing a gun pointed at my head but i still buy one
um i wonder if they is a way to contact them so i can tell them im buying one


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> I am joining the boycott, since I would believe that Nintendo would do this. Their country isn't that nice.
> Alright, if you flame me for joining, I will ignore insults.


Why would you join the boycott simply because they are based in Japan? That kind of sounds like racism (although I won't go into that).

I understand what you are saying, and I don't want to deter you, but you also have a few things that are made of conflict material, like your computer.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 27, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> What the crap are "conflict mineral"?
> 
> Stupid Greenpeace\NGP fanboys.
> Materials (i.e. minerals and ore) that are mined in the Congo by people forced at gunpoint by the guerrilla's who use the profits to fund their war.
> ...


Yes. Let's invade a country, that ALWAYS works well.... Korea, Vietnam, Afghanistan, Iraq.
On what grounds do you say we do so? The guerrilla forces aren't part of the government, it's an internal conflict and really has nothing to do with the outside world.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder if this is gonna happen with the NGP as well. It would be hard to believe that the NGP WON'T have conflict material.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 27, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> DryYoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Embargoing trade with violent groups/countries hasn't been met with a high success rate either. Go ahead, try it. Why not. I just think we'll wind up with pricier electronics and the Congo remaining violent as hell.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 27, 2011)

The entire world is guilty of this, and that doesn't exclude the group making a fuss about it either, as they can be fueling human right abuse in other ways. They just don't focus on (or even know) them.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 27, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Stupid ignorant\oblivious child.


Says the one supporting a cause that the founder himself doesn't even know is true.  Get the flowers and peace signs out of your eyes, and look at the world around you.  A large majority of products, including for sure, the computer you're using right now, are made under slave-owned or hard labor conditions.  Feel free to not buy those products, but you're only hurting yourself.  Boycotting these kinds of products isn't going to do anything.  500 sales lost for Nintendo is like a girl running a lemonade stand losing 1 sale out of 20.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 27, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is gonna happen with the NGP as well. It would be hard to believe that the NGP WON'T have conflict material.


Why not.

To boycott NGP is really easy, we already have people here doing it from day -365.


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 27, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 27, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, very funny but true.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 27, 2011)

I hate it when people uncover things like this and act like it's new. It's been going on for ages, and just because you found out about it doesn't mean you should go around whining. Seriously, if you want to complain, boycott golf, not the thing that will get you the most attention. And people call geohot an attention whore -.-


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 27, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> I hate it when people uncover things like this and act like it's new. It's been going on for ages, and just because you found out about it doesn't mean you should go around whining. Seriously, if you want to complain, boycott golf, not the thing that will get you the most attention. And people call geohot an attention whore -.-


same here


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 27, 2011)

The group wasted a few minutes of my time with their assumption, and I find that abusing my rights as a human. We should take them down!

To add, boycotting a company using such "conflict material" is not going to stop human right abuse. If you want that to stop, you attack the source


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Feb 27, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 27, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay good, well then sorry for what I said. It seems we both have something in common.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm shocked at how little some people here seem to care about human life.

As for my stance on this, I feel it is sad that I can buy my electronics and other cheap labor products without becoming at least a little depressed with how it came to my local store. As much as I am against it, I hypocritically purchase these items for a little enjoyment and entertainment. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no power to stop it. I would gladly pay more money for my products if I knew they were safely made. 

In reality, for those of us who are against this form of labor, we should be ashamed of ourselves, as we have the power to stop it, yet we don't attempt to...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> I'm shocked at how little some people here seem to care about human life.
> 
> As for my stance on this, I feel it is sad that I can buy my electronics and other cheap labor products without becoming at least a little depressed with how it came to my local store. As much as I am against it, I hypocritically purchase these items for a little enjoyment and entertainment. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no power to stop it. I would gladly pay more money for my products if I knew they were safely made.
> 
> In reality, for those of us who are against this form of labor, we should be ashamed of ourselves, as we have the power to stop it, yet we don't attempt to...




So you suppose I should get rid of my computer, my cell phone, my TV, and any electronics in my house and refrain from buying new ones and live like a cave man until this conflict stops? 

Or maybe you would like to buy me a ticket to the Congo so that I may kindly ask these mean men to stop treating human life with such disrespect?

Or maybe I should write a stern letter to them and tell them to knock it off...

Cut the shit. It's not the fault of the consumer for buying these electronics, so don't pull the guilt trip on this one.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, if we live thinking in that we are going to stop eating, stop buying, stop living.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, I can't wait for the 3DS to outsell the NGP and laugh at these people.

I'm willing to bet that more than 100 people in that group use an iPhone, and we've seen the conditions those people work in. Not to mention all of the other products that are manufactured in even worse conditions. These people only hate it because it's popular.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 28, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> A Facebook movement is getting a lot of attention for its plans to boycott the Nintendo 3DS. The group posits that the 3DS is made from "conflict mineral" -- material mined in the Congo by oppressed workers led by armed rebel groups.



I've got bad news for the people behind this black PR viral.

ALL game companies use "conflict minerals." 

All of them.

This isn't a story about human rights, its a convieniently timed black PR viral launched just after the release of the 3DS. If these people were actually serious they would attack EVERY video game company that uses such materials and not just Nintendo.

Here's some more facts that prove this is just a viral.  Nintendo doesn't run or have any connection to this mine. Nintendo, just like every other company on the planet, buys their materials from other sources. This is something the people behind this viral don't want you to know. Why? Because then their "boycott" would be against a plastics and materials company, and not against Nintendo, who is really the target of this deliberate smear campaign.

Now you know. And knowing is half the battle.  

This is how things work now. This is how desperate things have become. First you get one company that pays some kid in NYC to go on the internet and say shit like "ballin' shove it up your ass yo, etc." Then you get false claims of 3DS causing eye damage. Then you get BS about how 360 is made by the devil and it will literally destroy your home and drag you into hell. It seems one desperate company is doing all they can to attack their enemies by any means possible. (While they themselves go down swinging.)

Anyway, I see great potential for a libel case here. Great potential.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> TehSkull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do tell: what potential conflict minerals are in the 3DS? (I say potential because neither of us can prove one way or another if a particular mineral really is a conflict mineral)

By all means, open up a 3DS and show us what parts consist of conflict minerals.


----------



## digipokemaster (Feb 28, 2011)

I care for human life but this seems pity to me cause I think the usa 3ds is already made just waitin to be shipped


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egypt could live without network, which is a bad idea as well, but they survived, so why couldn't we survive without electronics?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can certainly survive without electronics. That's not the question. I'm saying it's not a very viable option. You wouldn't find many people to do that, and even if you did, whether you like it or not, our country and most of the world runs on electronics.

No electronics for anyone? Well, that means no internet, no electricity, Traffic would come to a standstill, no one would be able to call their loved ones, The stock market would crash faster than you can blink and the entire world would be in upheaval. Don't be so dense.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> So you suppose I should get rid of my computer, my cell phone, my TV, and any electronics in my house and refrain from buying new ones and live like a cave man until this conflict stops?
> 
> Or maybe you would like to buy me a ticket to the Congo so that I may kindly ask these mean men to stop treating human life with such disrespect?
> 
> ...



Both the businessmen and the consumers are at fault.

We can treat this issue the same way as we treat environmental policies, except, you know, we'd be saving lives.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The fact of the matter is, you can't expect the average consumer to know or not know what electronics use conflict materials, or even know what conflict materials are.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't wait for the 3DS to outsell the NGP and laugh at these people.
> 
> I'm willing to bet that more than 100 people in that group use an iPhone, and we've seen the conditions those people work in. Not to mention all of the other products that are manufactured in even worse conditions. These people only hate it because it's popular.


Seriously, see? Is that kind of post who pisses me off.

WHO FUCK'N KNOWS if they are really just sony fanboys trying to troll? Where's the mention of NGP on this?

I can't understand...


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why "average" always has to be seen as stupid or uninformed. What if we were to *gasp* educate the uninformed? What would happen then? Would the world implode? No, we'd just have a smarter/more informed population.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, then people know about conflict materials. Congrats...now can you help me pass along the message of what companies use conflict materials, and what products they are used in? Oh, you have no clue? Well that's gonna put a damper on your plans there, sir!


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Cool, then people know about conflict materials. Congrats...now can you help me pass along the message of what companies use conflict materials, and what products they are used in? Oh, you have no clue? Well that's gonna put a damper on your plans there, sir!


Social protest brings new legislation.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know about you, but I have better things to do than sit outside a corporate office waving a poorly written sign, and chanting whatever catchy slogan you decided to come up with that day. Someone needs to raise my son.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, because saving people from horrible deaths is SO not worth it, amirite?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm...Leaving my 8 month old son at home to fend for himself in order to MAYBE pass a message to those responsible....yeah, so worth it.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Leaving my 8 month old son at home to fend for himself in order to MAYBE pass a message to those responsible....yeah, so worth it.



Are you raising the baby alone, or what? And the protest wouldn't physically require you to be there anyway.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, My wife works and I take care of the kid. That's what you don't seem to realize. In your little world you expect everyone to stop what they are doing and protest against something that's happening halfway across the globe. People have jobs, and people have children. People have lives to live, and I'm sorry to say, but my family (to me) is and always will be more important than one in the Congo, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Feb 28, 2011)

so retarded news. if they though about people being exploited then they shouldnt buy clothes or food or any electronics, because these are made with cheap labor and all that. im still getting a 3ds after reading this


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that, of course.

But, you act as if reform is impossible for those with new families (and by the way, congratulations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) It's happened before, and in much harder times that what we've got now. Maybe you personally wouldn't be a part of such a thing, but there are millions of others who can be.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2011)

Let's dry up droplets of water while a whole pond continues to threaten life. There are bigger fish to fry that require more attention that something this small.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Let's dry up droplets of water while a whole pond continues to threaten life.


Gotta start small. Drying a pond is expensive.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't get me wrong. I'm not completely heartless. I don't like what's going on, and i'm not sure anyone does, but asking people not to buy electronics is a bit of a stretch. You have to admit that.

That being said, If I can find time to take part in peaceful protest without harm to my family life, I would be all for it, but I don't know anyone in my area that is handling protests for this issue, and I do not have the resources, time, or know how to get it done myself.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 28, 2011)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While the pond become a ocean/sea?


----------



## omatic (Feb 28, 2011)

Exposure of the actual conflict would be much more attention getting and productive than boycotting the end product here. This product is going to sell millions regardless, so some photos and video of terrible violence over the materials for the product would be more likely to generate coverage by mainstream media, and might get Nintendo to change things up. Then again, they've been rated poorly by Greenpeace for many years in a row, so sadly I really don't think Nintendo cares. Then again again, it's not their job to care - it's their job to make money.

The intentions of this boycott are good, but the implementation is poor. However, it's not a bad start.

I'm disappointed at how heartless and / or immature some of the responses are to this, though. Not that it matters - carry on, people.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong. I'm not completely heartless. I don't like what's going on, and i'm not sure anyone does, but asking people not to buy electronics is a bit of a stretch. You have to admit that.
> 
> That being said, If I can find time to take part in peaceful protest without harm to my family life, I would be all for it, but I don't know anyone in my area that is handling protests for this issue, and I do not have the resources, time, or know how to get it done myself.OK, I understand.
> 
> ...


My original comment was "we should dry the whole damn ocean," but that was a little too douchey, even for me.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone in Japan care about "conflict materials"?

Does any gamer in the Western world care about "conflict materials"?

Just about every gamer is just grateful they are getting a 3DS.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Does anyone in Japan care about "conflict materials"?
> 
> Does any gamer in the Western world care about "conflict materials"?
> 
> Just about every gamer is just grateful they are getting a 3DS.


So your supporting injustice? About every homebrew and gamer guy cares what people make their products, so wouldn't it be a good idea to buy products that were made fairly than the injustice way?

I would say supporting this injustice would get you flamed, if you ask me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q: Do you have proof Nintendo is using minerals from the Congo?
> A: No. We don't need proof Nintendo is involved with conflict minerals, because what we do know is that these minerals are going into our markets and Nintendo very well may be using them if we don't regulate trade routes and make sure they are not. Other companies have made efforts, Nintendo has not.



That is... the most retarded group I've ever seen. There's only one thing to say here.







If they're going to base their actions on speculations, aka, "We don't have proof that they don't, so they just as well might be using those materials"... well.

Screw you guys, I'm goin' home.


----------



## dragon574444 (Feb 28, 2011)

I wonder where their computer was made?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone can truly disagree that it would be better if products were not made with conflict materials, but a lot of them are, and a lot of those products are what drive our societies. If we were to stop purchasing and using such devices (which probably includes my computer and yours) for the sake of fighting against this injustice, then our own societies will begin to deteriorate at a more rapid pace, of which we'd have bigger problems than conflict materials. Technology is what connects the world together, and more than likely a lot of that technology is made unjustly. Should the world stop using them, and begin to lean into a lifestyle from the past, regressing instead of progressing? Unfortunately, we can't, because populations have been growing, and dependence on these products are increasing.

Not only does the group not have any proof that the 3DS was made with conflict materials, but they don't even have an estimate of how much is used in the construction of each unit if it were confirmed to be true. It could be trace amounts in comparison to other devices, but the group isn't going by amounts. They're relying on one single aspect. Popularity, and the 3DS has it with 400k units sold in Japan on the first day.


----------



## nando (Feb 28, 2011)

it's no news that nintendo doesn't care who they hurt in their console production.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 28, 2011)

@twiztidsinz  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: @Uncle FEFL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  @RoyalCardMan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







------

Nintendo's 3DS is not the only piece of hardware that uses conflict materials.  As many highly intelligent individuals have noticed, the 3DS is targeted because it is the cool new gadget on the market.  The main reason for this group to do this is to get attention, and it worked.

Yes, there are legal ways, or moral ways, to obtain these materials, but electronic corporations choose not to, to maximize profits.  

Take time to understand the culture we live in, the culture of capitalism, before judging and mocking people who understand it, and are willing to do something about global problems.

Inform yourself on the issues: 

[youtube]OzMCJk9zzv0[/youtube]

Here is the video from the group that started the 3ds boycott:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF-sJgcoY20

Here is a lovely quote from an individual I greatly admire:
[W]hat difference it would make to our understanding if we looked at the world as a whole, a totality, a system, instead of as a sum of self-contained societies and cultures; if we understood better how this totality developed over time if we took seriously the admonition to think of human aggregates as “inextricable involved with other aggregates, near and far, in weblike, netlike, connections.”
	-Eric Wolf, _Europe and the People without History	_


----------



## steveo1978 (Feb 28, 2011)

I did my own research. 

Here is a link to what the Enough Project says about Nintendo 

http://www.enoughproject.org/blogs/why-nintendo

Their only complain is 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo, on the other hand, has been entirely unresponsive to NGO engagement efforts. They did not reply to letters sent by Enough and our coalition partners. They are not a member of the electronics industry corporate responsibility association that has been working on conflict minerals, or the trade associations that have engaged on U.S. legislation.
> 
> And here is the Facebook of the guy that started this crap
> 
> ...



That has to be the dumbest comment I ever saw. His whole defense on accusing Nintendo is that since conflict materials are sold Nintendo might be using them. Wouldn't that be the same is me saying that a person smokes crack because they dont want to take a drug test and because crack is sold? 

My opinion is that the guy is a dumbass and any one that supports his theory is a dumbass.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has a point though. Not many people either know or care about this issue.


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 28, 2011)

Didn't this dink get the memo that the conflict in the Congo is over?


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Steve Try
> your boycott sucks. i will now buy 50 3DS just to wipe my as IN 3D



Beautiful


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> Didn't this dink get the memo that the conflict in the Congo is over?



Where did you get that info?


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 28, 2011)

@ steveo1978

I support the rise of awareness.

I don't even have a Facebook account, I can't check the group's info.

I defended the people I mentioned earlier. 

--
I read the quote you mentioned.
http://www.enoughproject.org/blogs/why-nintendo

What is surprising to me is how much you focused on the "dumbass" and not the actual problem?
What was the purpose of your research?  To call him, and everyone that support his cause a dumbass?

Ignore the person that started the facebook thing.  Now that you are aware of the problem, focus on it.

Edit: Typos


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> @ steveo1978
> 
> I support the rise of awareness.
> 
> ...


He called him a dumbass because he's making the assumption (to assume makes an 'ass' out of 'u' and 'me') that just because conflict materials "could" be used by Nintendo, he thinks they are. Even with an auto-reply email, they clearly state that they "require" their suppliers to comply with CSR Procurement Guidelines, not "hope" they comply. If they don't comply, they don't do business with them. Simple as that. If the supplier says they are, but are secretly not, then the supplier is to blame, not Nintendo. Same goes with any other company in this predicament who go by the same guidelines. If it is found out that the supplier was not following the guidelines, Nintendo (and other companies) will surely close their accounts with them. But, what about all the components they now carry that has the stain on them?

Throwing them away post-sale because they are stained with conflict material does nothing for the actual problem from the source, so they use what they have. If you found out your product contained material that came from the death of people *after* you purchased and received such material, would throwing it away help the situation? If anything, throwing it away would show your ungratefulness for the suffering the people went through that worked to get it to you. This "news" of Nintendo possibly using conflict material in the 3DS is only recent, while the 3DS has been in production for months.


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it came over the AP that the civil war was over and scientists are going back to study the gorillas.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 28, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While ignorance is bliss... it doesn't make it right.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 28, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


them dont buy it


----------



## rave420 (Feb 28, 2011)

i'd be all over this pouring fuel in their failboat, if they could bring together some conclusive evidenve to support these WILD claims. 

Like, some reports and interviews with miners that are supposedly held against their will, but no. It's just a bunch of wild claims. And no sustenance for any of it. 

if you want to make some impact, you dress up the next bum as a miner, put him in front of a semi tropical forrest, and have him  talk about being enslaved by nintendo.
But how fast do you think nintendo would act?


----------



## Gullwing (Feb 28, 2011)

That man who made this event is clearlya retard.. I stated that he has no proof that they really use conflict minerals but he just starting bad mouthing me... He can go fuck himself as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 28, 2011)

As if I give a shit about the Congo. The people of the Congo need to civilize themselves and stop acting like savages, raping and killing their neighbors. I'm not going to stop that by not buying a 3DS. Even if not one 3DS gets sold will that stop even one savage from cutting the hands off a woman before he rapes her? If these people can't afford guns they'll use machetes, clubs, and rocks like they have for thousands of years. If everyone stopped buying electronics today fifteen years from now not one life will have been saved. You can't civilize a savage buy boycotting Nintendo. It's an incredibly foolish and ignorant notion.


----------



## Sephxus (Feb 28, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are several documentaries that contradict your assumptions:

Wal-Mart :The High Cost of Low Prices
Blood Diamonds - Sierra Leone

There are many others, but they are not as widely available.

Corporations will indeed make business with (unethical) entities to make profits.

On your second point, you assume the conflict and exploitation has stopped, when in fact it hasn’t.  You assume Nintendo is not making more consoles and it is not going to make more consoles in the future.  I guarantee you, the amount of consoles Nintendo sells will determine how much more consoles the company will produce.   

Ungratefulness?  The suffering people are still suffering massive genocides fuelled by the sale of these materials.   

@Fireballo  You are f---ing lucky you live in the dominant majority.  That is a highly racist comment.

Edit: @Fireballo's reply.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> As if I give a shit about the Congo. The people of the Congo need to civilize themselves and stop acting like savages, raping and killing their neighbors. I'm not going to stop that by not buying a 3DS. Even if not one 3DS gets sold will that stop even one savage from cutting the hands off a woman before he rapes her? If these people can't afford guns they'll use machetes, clubs, and rocks like they have for thousands of years. If everyone stopped buying electronics today fifteen years from now not one life will have been saved. You can't civilize a savage buy boycotting Nintendo. It's an incredibly foolish and ignorant notion.


If you could kindly get the fuck out, that'd be great.


----------



## Law (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> As if I give a shit about the Congo. The people of the Congo need to civilize themselves and stop acting like savages, raping and killing their neighbors.



It's not like this happens anywhere else or anything.

Fucking Congonians.


----------



## HBK (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> As if I give a shit about the Congo. The people of the Congo need to civilize themselves and stop acting like savages, raping and killing their neighbors. I'm not going to stop that by not buying a 3DS. Even if not one 3DS gets sold will that stop even one savage from cutting the hands off a woman before he rapes her? If these people can't afford guns they'll use machetes, clubs, and rocks like they have for thousands of years. If everyone stopped buying electronics today fifteen years from now not one life will have been saved. You can't civilize a savage buy boycotting Nintendo. It's an incredibly foolish and ignorant notion.



How old are you, 13?


----------



## Fireballo (Feb 28, 2011)

HBK said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how stupid are you? Show me where I'm wrong.


----------



## omatic (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> As if I give a shit about the Congo. The people of the Congo need to civilize themselves and stop acting like savages, raping and killing their neighbors. I'm not going to stop that by not buying a 3DS. Even if not one 3DS gets sold will that stop even one savage from cutting the hands off a woman before he rapes her? If these people can't afford guns they'll use machetes, clubs, and rocks like they have for thousands of years. If everyone stopped buying electronics today fifteen years from now not one life will have been saved. You can't civilize a savage buy boycotting Nintendo. It's an incredibly foolish and ignorant notion.



All that is needed for evil to prosper is for others to do nothing. It's a good thing you're retaining your shits on this issue. By your logic, we don't need to stop people who fund murderers and terrorists, because they're just gonna kill and terrorize anyway. I hope you're never in a position to make any important decisions that affect someone else.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 28, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> how stupid are you? Show me where I'm wrong.


You posted. That was your first mistake.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah just a tip guys, because this is really annoying. If you see comments that will more than likely get trashed or are trash worthy report them, don't go quoting and replying to them. 

Use your heads a little next time.

Thanks.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's bad. I'm waiting for them to, you know, actually provide proof that this is at all an issue and not just a random post like 98% of groups/events/pages on facebook.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 28, 2011)

This is with a lot of stuff. If you own a cell phone, parts of those are mined from slaves in Indonesia. Nothing new.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 28, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's bad. I'm waiting for them to, you know, actually provide proof that this is at all an issue and not just a random post like 98% of groups/events/pages on facebook.


The problem is that they can be considered right.

Many electronics have conflict materials in them.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 28, 2011)

Sephxus said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 28, 2011)

This is ridiculous.

They act like Nintendo has taken these workers in as slaves to make Nintendo 3DSs for them.

They choose to work there. Whether it be a shitty job way below the standards that we feel are necessary, they choose to work at that factory.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 28, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> This is ridiculous.
> 
> They act like Nintendo has taken these workers in as slaves to make Nintendo 3DSs for them.
> 
> They choose to work there. Whether it be a shitty job way below the standards that we feel are necessary, they choose to work at that factory.



I think you're misunderstanding things here.  They're not talking about the people working in the factories, they're talking about the people mining the raw materials.  Have a read of this. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict_minerals


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Feb 28, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, why can't people read more about the situation before posting.
Anyways, I would say that Nintendo doesn't really involve themselves in this kind of working. If they complain, they should complain to the other companies, not to Nintendo.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 28, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was just about to post that

they dont have a choice, they are taken from their home and forced to work without pay (ie: slaves)

now the problem is nintendo is buying the mined metals, probably because I suspect its alot cheaper then buying it from a professional mining company

there is a list somewhere with all the companies that signed to not support conflict minerals


----------



## twiztidsinz (Feb 28, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, didn't you read Rave420's post?
It's all a bunch of wild claims and conspiracies.
They're really just bums taken off the street _PLAYING_ poor, famished, victimized miners in a semi-tropical "forrest" made to look like the Congo.

Ignore things like the New York Times and Steve Jobs of Apple and all the other things that have been linked.

*[/SARCASM]*


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 1, 2011)

CreatureFromTheDeep said:
			
		

> Yeah okay I'm at fault for buying electronics because people in the Congo are acting like animals killing each other That nation has tremendous wealth, that county could be incredibly prosperous. Remember America, Australia, China, and India were all colonies. This is just another look at the poor Africans situation and somehow we're to blame. It's a bunch of Marxist propaganda. These pepole would be doing the [censored] and kill thing with or without mineral wealth just look at Somalia. These people need to take responsibility for thier own actions and future. Not politically correct but true.


Congratulations on not reading or comprehending anything that has been said.

No one is blaming consumers for anything. This group of people is boycotting that these companies are acting like many of the users here: they don't care where it comes from or who died to get it to them, they just want it. Since 2002 there has been a way to verify if diamonds are Conflict Diamonds (also known as Blood Diamonds, which are a conflict material). These people want the same thing for the OTHER conflict materials which has nothing to do with consumers.
How they want this to do this is make companies like Nintendo keep a sort of 'chain of custody' for the materials used to create their electronic devices -- something that is already being done by other companies who are members of the EICC (like Apple).


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 1, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize. To be honest, I barely read anything on this.

I read the quoted part in the original post about the article, and a few of the posts and completely misunderstood the article.

Edit: 

Oh yeah, forgot to say. I've known about this issue, and we talked about it in my Economics class. 

Eh, it doesn't change my view on anything.


----------



## steveo1978 (Mar 1, 2011)

No where on the internet is there any proof that Nintendo has ever bought "conflict materials". The guy on Facebook does not work with the Enough Project he is basically just some idiot that like to accuse companies of stuff just for attention. Even if Nintendo did not guarantee that all the materials they use are not "conflict materials" that does not mean that they are using those materials. I do not blame Nintendo if they told the Enough Project if they did not want spend the extra cash to investigate each company that they bought a product from to make sure it was made with material that was slavery free. Companies can not make every single person on the planet happy.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 1, 2011)

You have got tO be kidding me.... This year is all sorts of fucked up... Too many attention whores...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 1, 2011)

ufcfighter said:
			
		

> If you took all the people from the Congo and moved them to a land with no minerals. no diamonds they'd still find a reason to kill each other. That's just how those people are. In some cultures that's just what people do look at Afghanistan all they have is rocks and they still find all kinds of reasons to kill each other. So these clowns blame the west, blame diamonds, blame capitalism. How about we blame the people in the Congo for running riot and killing. This is all just Socialist propaganda crap.



Jesus christ, pick up a book or something. Your ignorance is stinking up the place.


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 1, 2011)

steveo1978 said:
			
		

> Even if Nintendo did not guarantee that all the materials they use are not "conflict materials" that does not mean that they are using those materials.But it's extremely like they that they do simply because of the number of mines the guerrillas control in the Congo.
> 
> QUOTE(steveo1978 @ Feb 28 2011, 08:30 PM) I do not blame Nintendo if they told the Enough Project if they did not want spend the extra cash to investigate each company that they bought a product from to make sure it was made with material that was slavery free. Companies can not make every single person on the planet happy.


So fuck'em. They're only slaves right?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> steveo1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'know, sometimes I can't tell if you're serious with Ichigo staring at me in your signature...

Anyway, I find this quite amusing.  On the surface it seems like a problem but delving into it you find that it's not as much of a "problem as others make it out to be  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello dear hippies.

You are acting as if you absolutely ignored the most important fact about this planned fail-nifestation. I will post it in bold, in case someone misses it again.

*They have no proof that Nintendo uses materials produced or mined in Congo and/or other war-affected/slavery-friendly areas. Their only excuse is that since there is no proof that they are not using said materials, they just as well may be using them.*

*Clears throat* What's important, they express this themselves. Clearly. On their home page. Can't miss it. I will now create some similar sentences. Warning, some of them may be offensive.

*You have been molested by your parents. If you do not remember being molested by parents, you might have just as well repressed those memories. Ask them now. Especially if they have guests over.*

*Your brain is non-existant. The fact that you've seen pictures of a human brain does not necessarily mean that you also posses one. The only way to be sure that you do have a brain is cracking your skull open. Do it now.*

*You like men(women if you're female). Alot. You like to have gay S&M sex with them. The fact that you've never had it before might mean that you could just as well enjoy having your butt filled with razorblades. Try it now.*

Please don't do the above mentioned things. Ever. I'm just proving a point here.

Once again. Screw you, hippies.


----------



## KingAsix (Mar 1, 2011)

I saw the topic name in my sidebar and I said "..what (chuckle)" click the link and I got my laugh for the minute....[continues to save for 3DS]


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 1, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> Hello dear hippies.
> 
> You are acting as if you absolutely ignored the most important fact about this planned fail-nifestation. I will post it in bold, in case someone misses it again.
> 
> ...



*Your brain is non-existant. The fact that you've seen pictures of a human brain does not necessarily mean that you also posses one. The only way to be sure that you do have a brain is cracking your skull open. Do it now.* This seems to be true to you.

It seems the moderators should delete this post, since it is flaming the main reason for this topic. First of all, I am not a hippy(I support the American soldiers, thank you very much), and it seems you have no definition of an actual hippy, look it up please before posting this irrelevant post.


----------



## The Phantom (Mar 1, 2011)

This was an interesting comment

This is affiliated with enough, which is a project of the center for American Progress, Van Jones is one of the more recognizable figures at the center for American Progress. Now Van Jones was part of STORM and wrote the book reclaiming revolution, a communist handbook on how to topple governments. He was quoted as saying "I'll sacri...fice the radical pose for the radical end". So lets be truthful about what you're selling here. This boycott is really part of a lager network of communist and socialist organizations who's primary goal is fomenting political unrest with the ultimate goal of communist/collectivist revolution. I encourage anyone who reads this to do your own research and connect the dots. This has nothing to do with a boycott or Nintendo but rather creating and organizing hundreds of organizations to achieve a radical political end


----------



## concealed identi (Mar 2, 2011)

so many children in this thread




"attention whores"



yeah, stupid attention whores, fuck those self-absorbed conflict miners in the Congo and those attention-starved assholes trying to get them even MORE attention


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

i dont think this was intentional on nintendos part


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 2, 2011)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> so many children in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see what similarities you have with them then.


----------



## concealed identi (Mar 2, 2011)

RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this doesn't even make sense. please post something comprehensible if you're going to bother replying at all.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Mar 3, 2011)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> RoyalCardMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't troll. This place would be a better world without trolls.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 3, 2011)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> so many children in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, a post arguing about attention whores while whoring for attention.


----------

